# 2013-14 College Bowl pick'ems  --- NOW OPEN!!



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay, here's the deal:
Winner gets a  quart ziploc bag of deer jerky whether they want it or not. 


Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thread is now open.
Good luck everybody!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 12, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 
Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 
Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 
Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 
67


----------



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re:*

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 86


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 13, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State 

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =69[/QUOTE]


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =98


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the good list.  Ought to be interesting to see how they turn out. 

Here's a list for the rest of the less popular bowls at the web link below:  



http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/9301782/2013-14-bowl-schedule 

2013-14 bowl schedule

Originally Published: December 8, 2013

The 2013-14 bowl season starts in Albuquerque, N.M., and ends in Pasadena, Calif. Here's a look at the bowl lineup from the Gildan New Mexico Bowl on Dec. 21 to the VIZIO BCS National Championship on Jan. 6 in the Rose Bowl.

All times Eastern

2013-14 College Football Bowl Schedule

Bowl -	Location/Tickets -	Date/Time -	Network


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =76


----------



## SLUGGER (Dec 13, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 70


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, here's the deal:
Winner gets a quart ziploc bag of deer jerky whether they want it or not. 


Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 58


----------



## alphachief (Dec 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, here's the deal:
> Winner gets a  quart ziploc bag of deer jerky whether they want it or not.
> 
> 
> ...


 50

Go NOLES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 13, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =
_____________64


----------



## DuckArrow (Dec 13, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona Statevs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLAvs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgiavs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemsonvs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =41[/QUOTE]

Bring on the jerky


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 78 
__________________


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 14, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =83 
__________________


----------



## savannahkelly (Dec 14, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 73


----------



## golffreak (Dec 14, 2013)

Boise State
Bowling Green
Syracuse
BYU
Notre Dame
Louisville
Michigan
Ole Miss
Oregon
Arizona State
UCLA
Mississippi State
Texas A&M
Georgia
South Carolina
LSU
Stanford
Baylor
Alabama
Oklahoma State
Ohio State
Vanderbilt
Florida State

81 points


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC 62


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 15, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =

88


----------



## Resica (Dec 15, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 90
__________________


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 15, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

 tiebreaker ---- 51 
__________________


----------



## creekbender (Dec 17, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed):
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =66


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 17, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 72


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 17, 2013)

Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona St. vs Texas Tech

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 
Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =77


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed):
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 87


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 

Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 80
__________________


----------



## Sniper Bob (Dec 19, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma
ROLL TIDE

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed):
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) = 77
__________________


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State..... Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh..... Bowling Green

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse...... Syracuse

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington.... Washington

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers... Rutgers


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami.... Louisville

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan... Michigan

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss....... Georgia Tech

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas.... Oregon

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech... Arizona State 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech... UCLA

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice..... Mississippi State

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M..... Texas A&M

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska..... Georgia

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin..... South Carolina

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU.... LSU

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford...... Michigan State

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF.... Baylor( Gonna be a good one I bet)

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma.... Alabama

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State.... Oklahoma State

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State.... Clemson

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt..... Vandy

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn..... Auburn


TIEBREAKER...... 63 points


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan 

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =82
__________________


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just a reminder that the first counted game is tomorrow. Get your picks in or make any changes before kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Dec. 24th
Sheraton Hawaii Bowl
Boise State vs. Oregon State

Dec. 26th
Little Caesars Pizza Bowl
Bowling Green vs. Pittsburgh

Dec. 27th
Texas Bowl
Minnesota vs. Syracuse 

Fight Hunger Bowl
BYU vs. Washington 

Dec. 28th
New Era Pinstripe Bowl
Notre Dame vs. Rutgers 


Russell Athletic Bowl
Louisville vs. Miami

Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl
Kansas State vs. Michigan [/COLOR

Dec. 30th
Franklin Amer. Mort. Music City Bowl
Georgia Tech vs. Ole Miss 

Valero Alamo Bowl
Oregon vs. Texas 

National University Holiday Bowl
Arizona State vs. Texas Tech 

Dec. 31st
Hyundai Sun Bowl
UCLA vs. Virginia Tech 

AutoZone Liberty Bowl
Mississippi State vs. Rice 

Jan. 1st
Chick-fil-A Bowl
Duke vs. Texas A&M 

TaxSlayer.com Gator Bowl
Georgia vs. Nebraska 

Capital One Bowl
South Carolina vs. Wisconsin 

Outback Bowl
Iowa vs. LSU 

Rose Bowl Game
Michigan State vs. Stanford 

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl
Baylor vs. UCF

Jan. 2nd 
Allstate Sugar Bowl
Alabama vs. Oklahoma 

Jan. 3rd
AT&T Cotton Bowl Classic
Missouri vs. Oklahoma State 

Discover Orange Bowl
Clemson vs. Ohio State

Jan. 4th
BBVA Compass Bowl
Houston vs. Vanderbilt 

Jan. 6th
BCS National Championship Game
Florida State vs. Auburn

TIEBREAKER( if needed): 
Total points in the BCSNC ( closest without going over) =84 
__________________


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Have I missed anyone?


Alphachief
bama hunter
biggdogg
bilgerat
ChiefOsceola
Creekbender
duckarrow
formula1
gacowboy
gobbleinwoods
golffreak
grunt0331
hardwoods
KyDawg
Madsnooker
OldWinchesters
Paymaster
peanutman04
Rebel Yell
resica
rhbama3
savannahkelly
Slugger
Sniper Bob
SpotandStalk


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Boise State and Oregon State kickoff at 8pm tonight! 
Anybody wanting to join the fun is welcome to get those picks in!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 24, 2013)

Boise St
Pitt
Minnesota
Wash
ND
Louisville
Mich
Ole Miss
Oregon
TTech
Ucla
Miss St
TAM
Dawgs
Carolina
LSU
Stanford 
UCF
Bama
Mizzou
Clemson
Vanderbilt
Fl St
83 points. FSU 48-35


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

Setting up the spread sheet so after just two games it is still wide open and others can jump in without too many penalty yards.

Alphachief	1
bama hunter	1
biggdogg	1
bilgerat	0
ChiefOsceola	1
Creekbender		1
Duckarrow	2
Fish hawk	1
formula1	1
gacowboy	1
gobbleinwoods	1
golffreak1	1
grunt0331	0
hardwoods	2
KyDawg	1
Madsnooker	0
Matthew6	1
Muddyfoots	1
OldWinchesters	2
Paymaster	1
peanutman04	1
Rebel Yell	2
Resica	1
rhbama3        0
savannahkelly	1
Slugger	1
Sniper Bob	1
SpotandStalk	2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

*Update 2*

Alphachief	4
bama hunter	3
biggdogg	4
bilgerat	4
ChiefOsceola	4
Creekbender		4
Duckarrow	5
Fish hawk	4
formula1	4
gacowboy	3
gobbleinwoods	5
golffreak	4
grunt0331	2
hardwoods	4
KyDawg	3
Madsnooker	3
Matthew6	4
Muddyfoots	4
OldWinchesters	3
Paymaster	4
peanutman04	3
Rebel Yell	5
Resica	4
rhbama3	3
savannahkelly	4
Slugger	4
Sniper Bob	3
SpotandStalk	4


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2013)

Danged that's a lot of fours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Danged that's a lot of fours.



yep.  Through 7 games you are in good company.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Dec 29, 2013)

i have noticed  almost all the ft state picks against auburn , are uga fans, does this mean yall still sore about that loss


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2013)

huntin4bucks said:


> i have noticed  almost all the ft state picks against auburn , are uga fans, does this mean yall still sore about that loss



No it means we think FSU will win and Auburn will lose!!!!We tryin to win deer jerky here man.......


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 29, 2013)

If its not too late to enter, here are my picks.

Ole Miss
Oregon
Texas Tech
Virginia Tech
Mississippi State
Texas A&M
Georgia
South Carolina
LSU
Stanford
Baylor
Alabama
Missouri
Clemson
Vanderbilt
Auburn

Total points of BCS: 76


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 30, 2013)

huntin4bucks said:


> i have noticed  almost all the ft state picks against auburn , are uga fans, does this mean yall still sore about that loss



It means that the SEC is gonna win.......until it's time to make the picks.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 30, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Danged that's a lot of fours.



Yep, and a couple of fives.

Of course, with my luck, it'll stay a 5 for waaaaay to long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

Well almost everyone got the Oregon pick correct.  There are lots of 5's, 6's, and 7's on the board.   Newcomer TurkeyPaw is on the board. 

Two more games today and here is the spreadsheet currently just to see how it appears.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2013)

Why in the world did I ever pick Ga. Tech That call after the blocked field goal will go down as one of the dumbest in the history of college football.
And I should have known better with the Michigan vs Kansas St pick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2014)

Well there are five games today in this the New Year.  A couple of close games finally yesterday.  No one is out of it yet with most players within 3 picks of the leaders and most only one or two back.

Check your scores and may the new year bring hope.

Alphachief	10
bama hunter		7
biggdogg	9
bilgerat	8
ChiefOsceola	7
Creekbender		8
Duckarrow	10
Fish hawk	8
formula1	9
gacowboy	9
gobbleinwoods	10
golffreak	9
grunt0331	6
hardwoods	9
KyDawg	9
Madsnooker	8
Matthew6	10
Muddyfoots	8
OldWinchesters	7
Paymaster	8
peanutman04	8
Rebel Yell	7
Resica	8
rhbama3	8
savannahkelly	8
Slugger	9
Sniper Bob	9
SpotandStalk	6
Turkeypaw	5


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like myself and old Winchesters were the only ones that picked the Bama vs Oklahoma game correctly......Whats really funny is all the SEC bashers picked Bama to win,yall was tryin to ride that bama train for that bag of deer jerky. Weren't ya?.Most all my other picks sucks though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2014)

Computer died and I am recreating and working on another person's so check your scores.

Thru the Ok/Bama game

Alphachief  13
bama hunter 11
biggdogg 13
bilgerat 11
ChiefOsceola  9 
Creekbender 10
Duckarrow 13
Fish hawk 11
formula1 11
gacowboy 12
gobbleinwoods  12 
golffreak 11
grunt0331  9
hardwoods 11
KyDawg 11
Madsnooker  10 
Matthew6   13
Muddyfoots 10
OldWinchesters  10 
Paymaster 11
peanutman04  10 
Rebel Yell 10
Resica 11
rhbama3   10
savannahkelly  11 
Slugger 12
Sniper Bob 11 
SpotandStalk  8
Turkeypaw 7


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Well with two games left and the tie breaker to go it is getting down to the winner and the also rans.  Statistically about half still have a mathematical chance but three, Duckarrow, biggdogg, and Matthew6, have the best chance with each having 15 picks correct to this point.  On their heels is Alphachief with 14 and six more with 13 points.

The scoreboard:

Alphachief 14
bama hunter 12
biggdogg 15
bilgerat 13
ChiefOsceola 10 
Creekbender 11
Duckarrow 15
Fish hawk 12
formula1 13
gacowboy 13
gobbleinwoods 13 
golffreak 11
grunt0331 10
hardwoods 12
KyDawg 11
Madsnooker 10 
Matthew6 15
Muddyfoots 11
OldWinchesters 11 
Paymaster 12
peanutman04 12 
Rebel Yell 11
Resica 11
rhbama3 11
savannahkelly 12 
Slugger 13
Sniper Bob 13 
SpotandStalk 10
Turkeypaw 9


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I'm out of the running but this has been fun to keep up with... Thanks for putting it together rhbama. Thanks to gobbleinwoods for the updates too.... Y'all are good folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Well I'm out of the running but this has been fun to keep up with... Thanks for putting it together rhbama. Thanks to gobbleinwoods for the updates too.... Y'all are good folks.



good to have you.  get involved with the weekly college pickem next year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good to have you.  get involved with the weekly college pickem next year.



It'll be worth it. KYDawg wants to donate some of his kentucky homemade smoked bacon as a prize next year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It'll be worth it. KYDawg wants to donate some of his kentucky homemade smoked bacon as a prize next year.



I'll take it seriously then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Matthew6 has 16 and FSU and 83 points
Duckarrow has 16 and FSU and 41 points
Alphachief has 15 and FSU also :sad:

So it looks like the total points bonus will be the deciding factor as to who will wear the crown and win the prize.


----------



## DuckArrow (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Matthew6 has 16 and FSU and 83 points
> Duckarrow has 16 and FSU and 41 points
> biggdogg has 16 and Auburn and 88 points
> Alphachief has 15 and FSU and 50 points
> ...



I believe you forgot about biggdogg.  I think I fixed it I could have messed up.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you DuckArrow!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 4, 2014)

*next year*



rhbama3 said:


> It'll be worth it. KYDawg wants to donate some of his kentucky homemade smoked bacon as a prize next year.



If bacon is involved I'm in for sure.... I don't mind throwing in a little something as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Thank you DuckArrow!



sorry biggdogg no excuse but am working on a borrowed computer and it does not have word on it and won't sort like my old one.   Good luck to you too.

thanks for the catch DuckArrow.   The truth is it was hard to see through the sweating eyes when I realized I was out of the running.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

I like bacon,  and deer jerky, and CA$H.


----------



## DuckArrow (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I like bacon,  and deer jerky, and CA$H.



I believe we all do!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry I didn't participate in the Bowl Game Pic Ems' s, Mamma got
sick before I had a chance to do my pics and we been taking 
care of her since before Christmas. She's on the mend now!
Thank you Lord!

Anyway, I just wanted to express my appreciation to you guys
who do this for us, I've really enjoyed it!

On a side note, I went back and reviewed every single game and
show nuff, I picked em every one correctly! Y'all should be
glad I didn't get a chance to write em down here!!!


----------



## DuckArrow (Jan 7, 2014)

Did I actually win something for once in my life?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

DuckArrow said:


> Did I actually win something for once in my life?



Looks like it to me , Congrats !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

Well by this time everyone has figured out that DuckArrow out predicted all the rest of us.   Congratuations.   

The final tally for the also rans.'

Alphachief 16
bama hunter 13
biggdogg 16
bilgerat 15
ChiefOsceola 11 
Creekbender 13
Duckarrow 17
Fish hawk 14
formula1 15
gacowboy 14
gobbleinwoods 15 
golffreak 13
grunt0331 11
hardwoods 14
KyDawg 13
Madsnooker 10 
Matthew6 17
Muddyfoots 13
OldWinchesters 12 
Paymaster 13
peanutman04 14 
Rebel Yell 12
Resica 13
rhbama3 12
savannahkelly 13 
Slugger 15
Sniper Bob 14 
SpotandStalk 12
Turkeypaw10


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2014)

Not that it mattered but I was curious to see who came closest to the actual number of points scored--65.

gacowboy had 64


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2014)

DuckArrow said:


> Did I actually win something for once in my life?




PM me your name and address and i'll whip up a batch of jerky for you this coming weekend. Mild or spicy, take your pick!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank y'all for setting this up and keeping up with it ! It's always Fun !!!


----------



## DuckArrow (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, for the challenge fellas. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks RH and Gobble.

Y'all did another fine job this year!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2014)

Man I stunk it up on the bowl picks. Thanks RH and Gobble, it was fun.

I've got a half eaten can of Pringles and a couple end pieces of sunbeam bread if ya want Duckarrow .



Congrats on the win.


----------

